# 19" or 20" alloys in UK?



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

So I've currently ordered the 20" alloys, but I'm starting to get nervous knowing how terrible UK roads are. So those of you from the UK with either 19 or 20's I'd love to hear your thoughts on ride and handling. Anyone who has tried both and can give a direct comparison?

Style isn't what I'm comparing here - just the ride and handling etc.

Thx


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

So, I can't give you that comparison but I've just taken my 19" wheels off to put 18" winters on and the difference in ride quality was startling. I can only assume the same will apply comparing 20" to 19", although I do know that some on the forum who have 20" swear it makes little difference to the ride quality.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

19's all the way !

Stronger and lighter

More comfortable

Cheaper and easy to get hold of tyres.

Available styles on the 19'S look better.

That's six reasons....There may be more


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Technically 20" forged alloys with tyres will be lighter than 19" forget with tyres.

So in terms of comfort at town speeds 19's will be better, but as you go faster the lower unsprung weight of 20's will not only improve handling but improve the ride quality too.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

aquazi said:


> Technically 20" forged alloys with tyres will be lighter than 19" forget with tyres.


How so ?


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Had 19" on my Mk2 and now have 20" on my Mk3.

The ride was much softer on my Mk2 with standard suspension compared to my Mk3 with MagRide in comfort mode. Not really sure it's a like for like comparison though. And wheel choice aesthetics are subjective, but the options are limited in 20" compared to 19"


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

19" defo! my Audi dealer recommended not to go for the 20" which I thought was strange?! went for the 19" which are great!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I reckon the 20's look great and really fill the arches, but my biggest worry would be the elastic band / low profile tyre that goes with them... with the potholes we have on the roads i don't think they would stand a chance of remaining in tact for long.

I think you would also need a lot of patience when cleaning them!


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Mr R said:


> I reckon the 20's look great and really fill the arches, but my biggest worry would be the elastic band / low profile tyre that goes with them... with the potholes we have on the roads i don't think they would stand a chance of remaining in tact for long.
> 
> I think you would also need a lot of patience when cleaning them!


I forgot to mention that fact they fill the arches better.

I've hit a couple of potholes in mine, and it sounded like the whole car had hit it, not just the wheel. I hate to think what long term damage this is doing, if any.

Mind you, with the Mag Ride there is a harsh sound every time you go over a bump.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The overall size of the wheel and tyre is the same, so its just an illusion or a placebo that 20" fill the arches..
19s all the way, everyday.

I'm not a fan of the design and the tyre walls are too small for me with 20s.


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

So, if I do go 19" should I go for the rotors? I'm thinking they are the natural evolution.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

The 20"ers are lovely and the ride quality is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

vagman said:


> The 20"ers are lovely and the ride quality is perfectly acceptable.


I do like them and they weren't too bad although not tried the 19"s so difficult to make a call. They do look like a PITA to clean though.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

david.beeston said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > The 20"ers are lovely and the ride quality is perfectly acceptable.
> ...


They are a bitch to keep clean, it takes me as long to clean the wheels as it does to clean the car.  
But I wouldn`t change them for the world because when they are clean they look fantastic and suit the car very well in my honest opinion.

I do love the blades thou and they would have been my second choice, think they will suit the Daytona Grey very well.


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

I have a set of 20". I find them pretty easy to clean with this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Autoglym-Custom ... ssic+wheel I spray the allows, then the brush is a perfect size for the wheels - basically like you where quickly painting them. I find it much easier to clean than thicker spoked Porsche 18" rims.
I wouldnt buy if you have a tendancy to get close to a curb, or have someone using that car that might use the hitting of a curb to judge the distance. The tyres are very flush to the rims, so they wont let you away with striking a curb.
They do look noticeble bigger than the lower sized ones - true that it works out the same when you factor in the lower profiled tyres, but what does it matter when they actually 'look' bigger if that the effect your going for. Since the blackness of the tyres give the affect of blending into it surroundings, the rims help the wheels look bigger overall.
I wouldnt fancy driving the car down a heavily potholed road with the 20" wheels on - kinda depends how bad it is. Most roads I drive on have the occasional one, but Ive seen 1 road where I wouldnt even fancy driving down in a off-road jeep.


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Just to add that I also find the ride quality on the 20" perfectly acceptable. Yes it's firm ride in dynamic mode but its supposed to be.

Of course I prefer the 20" because I chose them but I'm not sure they work well with all colours. Against Daytona Grey though they look fantastic and really compliment the other silver features on the car. just about everybody who has any sort of interest in cars compliments them.

Here's my unveiling a few months back. A bit short but you can pause the movie.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Lovely looking car, Steve. 8)


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

StevesTTS said:


> Just to add that I also find the ride quality on the 20" perfectly acceptable. Yes it's firm ride in dynamic mode but its supposed to be.
> 
> Of course I prefer the 20" because I chose them but I'm not sure they work well with all colours. Against Daytona Grey though they look fantastic and really compliment the other silver features on the car. just about everybody who has any sort of interest in cars compliments them.
> 
> Here's my unveiling a few months back. A bit short but you can pause the movie.


Thx Steve. I was going to pm you, but I'm too new. Thinking I'll stick with the 20" with Daytona. I take it you wouldn't swap em?


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

David said:


> I take it you wouldn't swap em?


Nope, well not for any of the other Audi options.


----------

